# Wormy Chestnut



## myingling (May 10, 2013)

Havnt turned many Turkey calls in awhile so I worked on a few in the evenings after work swaped these for big ol box wormy chestnut 
I think the old chestnut is some of the best lookin wood around works so easy easy on the eyes 



http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3767_zps9208088e.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF3774_zps73c5ef55.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 10, 2013)

Easy on the eyes is an understatement for sure. Those are beautiful. That is the mellowest (Might have just coined a word) looking Chestnut I think I have ever seen. Is it an oil based finish you put on it? Looks awesome. 
Scott


----------



## Jason (May 10, 2013)

Is that a scratchbox in the front? or just a chunk of the wood?

Jason


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 11, 2013)

myingling said:


> Havnt turned many Turkey calls in awhile so I worked on a few in the evenings after work swaped these for big ol box wormy chestnut
> I think the old chestnut is some of the best lookin wood around works so easy easy on the eyes
> 
> 
> ...



beutiful calls mike im going out today and tommorrow after a long beard that is to smart for his tail feathers i dont know if im rangeing him or vise a versa . he didnt get that 10 in plus beard from being stupid but i gota plan  going to use the slate you made for me on this old guy wish me luck. duck


----------



## myingling (May 11, 2013)

I do all my callers with 2 coats sanding sealer then few coats of spar 

yes its a scratcher call 

Dave hope you get the big one ,,,I havnt had much time to hit the woods today was the first and the rain and wind made it pretty hard going,, our season here begin on Monday we can hunt all day so hopin to get out in evenings


----------

